# Adipotide Research: SD rats,Food,imagess and Video



## LabpeRep (Nov 2, 2012)

*Adipotide Research*

*Evaluation of anti-obesity activity of adipotide in obese rats*


*1. Materials and methods: *

*1.1 Materials*

1.1.1 Rats: Ten healthy male SD  rats (175-185 Grams) were purchased in  accordance with the policy and  regulations for care and use of  laboratory animals from Harlan Laboratories
  1.1.2 Peptides: 48 vials of Adipotide(5 mg/vial), from Labpe Peptides.

*1.2 Methods:* 

1.2.1 Grouping of animals and  induction of obesity: Ten healthy male SD  rats (175-185 Grams) were  initially divided into 5 groups: group A (n =  2) and group B (n = 8).  The rats were housed individually in standard  mouse cages with a 12-h  light/12-h dark cycle. Group A was fed with a  low-fat diet (LFD) with  5.28% calories as fat (M01-F) and group B was  fed with a high-fat diet  (HFD) providing 16.20% calories as fat (M04-F)  for 5 weeks,  respectively, followed by a 1 week wash out period under  LFD. Groups A  and B were further divided as described in Table 1. After  6 weeks, all  animals were fed LFD for 4 weeks along with their  respective drug  treatment.

*Table 1. Grouping of aninmals.*  Group A: animals fed on LFD  Group A: Normal animals treated with the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group B: animals fed on HFD  Group 1B: Obese animals treated with the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 2B: Obese animals treated with 2 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 3B: Obese animals treated with 4 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  Group 4B: Obese animals treated with 8 mg/kg adipotide in 0.5% DMSO/saline(s.c., 4 weeks; n=2)  1.2.2 Treatment: Adipotide was  dissolved in 0.5% DMSO/saline and  administered in the subcutaneous  tissue of the back of rats in group  2B, group 3B and group 4B at a daily  dose of 2mg/kg, 4mg/kg and 8mg/kg  for 4 weeks, respectively. The drug  was administered daily 2 h before    food administration for a period of 4 weeks. Group A and group 1B   animals were administered the same dose of 0.5% DMSO/saline solution. 
 1.2.3 Parameters assessed of Anti-obesity activity:
Body mass was measured daily at 21:45 h before administrating food.
Food intake was measured daily at 6:00 h, 10 h after drug administration.
Rectal temperature was measured after 6 h of dosing using a rectal thermometer every week.
At the end of study, animals are anatomized, and epididymal fat pads   were removed to measure relative adiposity (percentage epididymal fat   pad mass of total   body mass in grams).


----------



## LabpeRep (Nov 2, 2012)

*
2.    Experiment process:
*



*2.1 Rats Selecting *


According to the experiment plan, we selected, grouped and raised ten male rats with the weight of 145?5g.









*2.2 Rats Raising *








The rats in group B are fed with a high-fat diet (HFD) providing 16.20% calories as fat (M04-F). 








The high-fat diet (HFD) with 16.20% calories as fat. 







The low-fat diet (LFD) with 5.28% calories as fat. 







Cages for our lab Rats 

*Adipotide Research Video:*
Adipotide Research Video - YouTube


The whole research plan is described here
*Adipotide Research Plan*


----------



## nertrue (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

